# Hauling Diesel



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bill introduced to drop the endorsement.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/bill-introduced-to-allow-famers-to-haul-diesel-without-endorsement


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just another law I have been breaking and did not even know it! My fuel transport carries 125 gallons. Bad thing is, most tractors and combines carry more fuel than the permit allows now.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Just a guess but the existing law probably doesn't apply to fuel in the vehicle's tank. They're most likely concerned with aux tanks farmers place in the bed of pickup trucks to tender their farm machinery.

Gary


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, it only applies to auxiliary tanks and fuel trailers. Have a couple BTO's here using old fuel delivery trucks.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

haybaler101 said:


> Yes, it only applies to auxiliary tanks and fuel trailers. Have a couple BTO's here using old fuel delivery trucks.


If those trucks are on the road without permits, they're still cheating. Just because it used to be a placarded delivery truck, it isn't anything more than a big auxiliary tank without a placard.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, they are cheating. Only thing we have here in sparsely populated southern indiana is the fact that the law and DOT look the other way unless you are on the interstate or just piss them off.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> Just another law I have been breaking and did not even know it! My fuel transport carries 125 gallons. Bad thing is, most tractors and combines carry more fuel than the permit allows now.


Same here did not even know it was a law, but I will continue to break this law until told very firmly to stop. Funny thing is local state trooper borrows our tank to fill his home heating system. Doubt he even knows this is a law.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

So that 300 gallon tank in the back of our one p/u is illegal..... hmmm I consider less than 100 gallons a waste of time, given the large tanks on machinery. When we would irrigate that old truck was on the road all the time. I don't need 300 gallon, but the tank was priced right. 

Rodney


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I always wanted to buy a single axle trailer for fuel that could carry 200-300G. I see military versions for sale on CL from time to time. 
I wonder if these will be exempted, or be treated differently since they're a trailer?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I always wanted to buy a single axle trailer for fuel that could carry 200-300G. I see military versions for sale on CL from time to time.
> I wonder if these will be exempted, or be treated differently since they're a trailer?


No.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Got to have a Thundercreek wagon here. Latest status symbol.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Got to have a Thundercreek wagon here. Latest status symbol.


They are nice....and pricey. The ones with the grease and oil accessories and compartments can really climb in price.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Since going to no-till 110 gallon tanks in the pickups are more than enough to keep up with fuel demands. I texted a friend that is a foreman on a paving crew for one of two major contractors in the area, his work truck has a 110 gallon transfer tank on it, his reply was "huh?" So I have a feeling farmers aren't the only ones who were either unaware of this foolishness or just ignored it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Got to have a Thundercreek wagon here. Latest status symbol.


I saw one today on Auctiontime coming up.....750 gallons....in your state.

Regards, Mike

http://www.auctiontime.com/List/OnlineAuctionList.aspx?lp=TRK&bcatid=28&catid=64&tarp=1


----------

